

Why People Won’t Buy Your Product Even Though It’s Awesome - mikescoffield
http://flevy.com/blog/why-people-wont-buy-your-product-even-though-its-awesome/

======
thebear
I am in the situation of having a product that doesn't sell. It may very well
be that my product is no good and would not sell under any circumstances.
However, I have observed the following behavior on the part of some potential
buyers:

1) When I have barely explained what problem my product solves, people
interrupt me with, "But I already have <crappy thing>." After that, they
refuse to even consider the possibility that my solution may be better. It is
almost comical how oftentimes, I am unable to finish a single sentence for the
rest of the conversation. Everything I start saying gets interrupted with
claims that <crappy thing> has all these awesome features, which I know it
does not. That would be Principle 3, "The Endowment Effect."

2) People scan everything that I say for a potential loss or cost that my
product may incur (and yes, there is a cost). After that, again, the
conversation becomes almost comical, reminiscent of a Monty Python sketch:
every sentence that I start will be interrupted with some remark on how
devastating the cost would be. It is impossible for me to direct the other
person's attention to any gains that they would get. That would be Principle
1, "Losses Loom Larger than Gains."

------
Gertig
This is a great post, I am currently battling/thinking about many of these
same things as I work towards launching my own product. I agree, so far my
approach to sales has sucked.

